# Jalapeño SPAM Fatty



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ingredients were homemade venison/pork bulk country style sausage wrapped around chunked jalapeño flavored SPAM, Three Alarm Colby Jack cheese, cream cheese, and freshly sliced jalapeños.


-----

Here is the sausage flattened out in a Ziplock bag and then chill it in the freezer to firm it up little. When the meat feels firm out of the freezer, then cut the sides of the bag from the opening to the bottom of the Ziplock and place your ingredients on the sausage, and then using the cut open Ziplock carefully roll the meat to contain the ingredients fairly snug.


-----

Bacon layed out on a piece of Saran Wrap in a weave to cover the sausage roll.


-----

Now here is the stuffed sausage roll in the bacon weave, now it is a pre-cooked fatty!


-----

The fatty was smoked over a mixture of hickory and cherry.


-----

Here is the finish fatty...


-----

and the fatty sliced for serving.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks amazing! Going to have to try that I can feel my arteries clogging already!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

MossyMo, you should get a 5 star award for that. I doubt if could be beat, unless it had little angles carved out of lard on top!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good god Mossy, that looks F'n phenominal!!!!

I will be doing my first fatty in the not so distant future, after seeing that.


----------

